# Reduced Footprint Boots



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

I blasted out the support in my 32 lashed boots after putting a good 80 days on them and am in the market for a new pair of boots. 

I was a 10.5 fitting in my 32's and I had some pretty heavy overhang with them on my 156 banana. I am deathly scared of moving onto a wide board considering the performance that I have been experiencing with overhang. And earlier this year I noticed that Burton made boots that would fit an (ex.) 10.5 foot, but would have a reduced footprint to around a 10.

I can't find the original page on where I saw this kind of boot feature, but I was wondering if Burton was continuing it, or if there are other companies working with the same concept. 


Thanks.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/28934-low-profile-boots.html

how much toe overhang were you having?

I wear 10.5 Salamon dialogues and seem to be spot on with 255 waist board


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

RaID said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/28934-low-profile-boots.html
> 
> how much toe overhang were you having?
> 
> I wear 10.5 Salamon dialogues and seem to be spot on with 255 waist board


Thanks!


----------

